# Our Red Goddess...



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Andune:


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Why dont you ever enter any Non-Piranha Photo of the Month Contests??


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks Super Nice


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya dude u should that sh*t is amazin


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats probably the most brightly coloured orange beardie i have seen. Was it hard to get hold of your original beardies you breed?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This one is even better looking imo than your pastel beardie, my compliments


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> thats probably the most brightly coloured orange beardie i have seen. Was it hard to get hold of your original beardies you breed?
> [snapback]1119083[/snapback]​


No. Beardies are highly variable in color. Basically, something super bright can throw something not so bright and vice versa. Selective breeding for color can help increase the chances of getting what you want, but it's still not 100%. Her parents were a high orange Sandfire Gold and high yellow Sandfire Gold. Her siblings range in color from brown to patternless tan to patterned red to patternless yellow.

Dad:









Mom:









Sister:









Brother:









Will she throw babies as red as she is? Possibly. Maybe one or two. This is what she looked like as a baby:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

very nice, but VERY time consuming. I take it you sell a lot then, but how many do you breed? how often do you breed, from how many adults?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> Why dont you ever enter any Non-Piranha Photo of the Month Contests??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT would be no fun for him... because he'd win them all.... or atleast alot


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> very nice, but VERY time consuming. I take it you sell a lot then, but how many do you breed? how often do you breed, from how many adults?
> [snapback]1119474[/snapback]​


Beardies are very time cosuming, and you don't get much in return for all the time, space, money, and effort you put into them. That's why we're starting to get more into snakes.

We haven't bred any Beardies yet this year because we had to wait for a particular male to mature. He's been with a few females (at separate encounters) over the past couple months but hasn't bred any (though he's tried) because he hasn't quite figured out the whole aspect yet. Last year was our first year breeding because we raised our initial breeders out from babies. We bred one female and had three clutches. Now we have 8 "of age" females and we're just waiting on that male. We're also looking to pick up another male because the male we bred last year was retired and we need something not closely related for last year's holdback females.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Good Luck on the Breeding Project.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow the young 1 looks real nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn melissa, she looks great









I saw a young male at the local pet store that was similar in color to that female about 2 weeks ago. They wanted 150$ for it, so I didnt get it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> Why dont you ever enter any Non-Piranha Photo of the Month Contests??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be way too easy, No challenge



mauls said:


> IT would be no fun for him... because he'd win them all.... or atleast alot
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Him


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> I saw a young male at the local pet store that was similar in color to that female about 2 weeks ago. They wanted 150$ for it, so I didnt get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're actually offering some of our holdbacks from last year and a few two year old females up for sale to make room for more snakes. Prices start at $125 and most of them are featured in our "breeders line-up" gallery. We had every intention on keeping these guys, but we need to thin the ranks a bit. No, the super red female and super yellow are not for sale.


----------

